# Vorstellung MacRide Kindersitz



## Dampfsti (10. Juni 2019)

Hallo Leute

Wir haben nun seit ein paar Wochen den MacRide. 
Was soll ich sagen, der beste Kauf für den Zwerg und den Papa seit langem.. 

Werde hier die nächsten Tage ein paar Bilder und Videos reinstellen und berichten wie sich die Touren mit dem Sitz so gestalten... 


Um es gleich vorweg zu sagen!
Ich möchte hier nicht, dass gleich wieder eine "wie verantwortungslos", "viel zu unsicher" usw usw. Debatte vom Zaun gebrochen wird. 

Das soll bitte jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.


----------



## Dampfsti (10. Juni 2019)

Hier nun ein paar Bilder vom MacRide, 

Qualität ist 1A, alles sauber verarbeitet und passgenau.
Er passt auf jedes MTB wo unter dem Vorbau min. 10 oder je nach Vorbau 15mm Platz sind.
Der Passagier kann sehr aktiv mitfahren, sich sauber an Lenker festhalten und mit den Beinen schön den Druck vom Hintern nehmen wenns richtig holprig wird.

Die Sitzschale ist mit einem Silikonartigen weichen Kunststoff überzogen und ist super Rutschfest.
Zudem lässt sie sich in der Position variiren um eine optimale Sitzposition einstellen zu können.

Die Fußschlaufen und Rasten sind auch aus Silikon gefertigt und schön flexibel.
Die Füße sind bis jetzt selbst auf den gröbsten Trails immer in den Schlaufen geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (10. Juni 2019)

Zum Fahren muss ich sagen, dass ich mich in von den Wegen die wir zusammen fahren bei uns in der Gegend nicht einschränken muss.

Es ist eher so, dass wenns mal nicht genug holpert oder rumpelt, schon die Beschwerden kommen

Und wehe es geht mal auf einen Forstweg oder gar auf die Straße...
"Papaa, wann fahr ma wieder einen Wurzelweg, wann fahr ma wieder in Wald??"

Bergauf kann ich fast alle Trails fahren die ich mit dem E-Fattie auch solo raufkomm.
Ausser es wird zu verblockt und die Stufen werden höher als 20-25 cm.

Was unverblockte Wege durch den Wald angeht, gehn mit den 15 kg Zusatzgewicht vorne drauf Auffahrten die ich solo nur mit mühe hochkomm, bzw. wo einige Motorrad Enduro Fahrer nicht hochkommen würden.

Bergab muss man halt langsam fahren und sich natürlich seiner Sache absolut sicher sein.
Da tu ich mir als technisch versierter Fahrer schon recht leicht, da die Wege die ich mit dem Zwerg vorn drauf 100% Sicher fahren kann für mich sonst pillepalle Flowtrails sind 

Was ich dazu eigentlich am besten an dem Sitz finde ist, dass man sich ständig beim Fahren mit seinem Sprössling unterhält, ihm allerhand Zeug zeigen und erklären kann.

Wie ihr unschwer erkennen könnt bin ich ziemlich begeistert von dem MacRide und der Fahrerei mit meinem Zwerg und er ist es ebenso
Sehr wertvolle Zeit miteinander.

Er ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt 102cm groß und 15kg schwer.
Perfekte Größe und Gewicht.


Hätten den Sitz schon letztes Jahr kaufen sollen.
Bei gemächlicherer Fahrweise sollte die Mitnahme ab 2,5 Jahren locker drin sein.

Und bis 1,15m und 20 oder 23 kg seh ich da auch kein Problem.


----------



## Tidi (10. Juni 2019)

... auf Sowat bin ich schon zu DDR-Zeiten durch die Gegend gefahren worden ....


----------



## Dampfsti (10. Juni 2019)

Ja, sowas hats auch damals schon gegeben, net ganz so konsequent aber auch net schlecht... 

Aber von allem was es jetzt zu kaufen gibt, ist der MacRide wohl die konsequenteste und variabelste Lösung.


----------



## giant_r (10. Juni 2019)

wo gibt es den mac ride denn wirklich schon zu kaufen?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (10. Juni 2019)

giant_r schrieb:


> wo gibt es den mac ride denn wirklich schon zu kaufen?


Hier


----------



## Dampfsti (10. Juni 2019)

Die Bestellerei geht absolut problemlos.
Wird für die EU aus England versand und Steuern/Zoll machen die gleich mit...

Kommt zwar dann ein ganzschöner Preis bei raus, aber das hatte sich schon nach der ersten Fahrt komplett rentiert!!!


----------



## giant_r (10. Juni 2019)

danke fuer den link, das teil an sich finde ich schon gut, aber 29 $ fuer versand ist echt arg happig, dass teil ist ja nun auch gerade nicht billig und ein nachbau von einem das hiess irgendwie little ones come first.....


----------



## Dampfsti (10. Juni 2019)

Hab nichts anderes als den MacRide gefunden was ich als tauglich einordnen konnte.

Das schreckte mich auch zuerst ab.
Wie gesagt, für mich und meinen Nachwuchs hat sichs komplett gelohnt!


----------



## Saltyballs84 (23. Juli 2019)

Ich hätte das Teil auch so gerne, aber finde den Preis schon stramm. Wenn ich wüsste dass es der kleinen Spaß macht würde ich es bezahlen, aber wenn sie kein Bock drauf hat oder gar ängstlich darauf reagiert, dann fliegt halt mal eine 250€ Investition in die Ecke...
Keiner eins gebraucht abzugeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona86 (25. Juli 2019)

Ich kann absolut bestätigen, dass sich der MacRide lohnt. Wir fahren jetzt schon einige Wochen damit rum und sind begeistert. Der Singletrailer steht wohl bald zum Verkauf, da immer nur mit dem MacRide fahren. 

Auch hat sich mein Kleiner super dran gewöhnt. 1 1/2 Stunden Tour ist gar kein Problem mit einer Pause am Bach...

Zum Preis... ja ich habe auch gezögert, bin aber nicht enttäuscht worden.


----------



## fissenid (29. Juli 2019)

Fahrrad Kindersitz Feva Star Seat, 79,90 €
					

Der Feva Star Sear macht die Radtour mit der Familie zu einem noch nie dagewesenen Erlebnis für Eltern und Kind




					www.maxalami.de


----------



## everywhere.local (5. August 2019)

Palim, Palim.


----------



## Saltyballs84 (5. August 2019)

@everywhere.local : Nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde...
Wir haben uns das Teil auch gegönnt und sind nicht enttäuscht worden.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (5. August 2019)

Gibt es Erfahrung, wie lange sich die Kinder mit welchem Alter halten können? Mal anlehnen und relaxen geht ja nicht..


----------



## Saltyballs84 (5. August 2019)

Meine Tochter ist 2,5 Jahre alt und sie hält sich gut am Lenker fest. Wir sind momentan bei ner Stunde (Fahrtzeit gesamt) mit gelegentlichen Stops an Spielplätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (5. August 2019)

Was fahrt ihr so? Nur Asphalt und Fortstrasse? Oder auch mal leichtes Gelände?


----------



## daniel77 (5. August 2019)

fissenid schrieb:


> Fahrrad Kindersitz Feva Star Seat, 79,90 €
> 
> 
> Der Feva Star Sear macht die Radtour mit der Familie zu einem noch nie dagewesenen Erlebnis für Eltern und Kind
> ...






Genau den hatten wir auch. Gab damals den Macride noch nicht zu kaufen. Der Feva hat den Vorteil, dass er komplett und schnell zu demontieren ist.


----------



## Saltyballs84 (5. August 2019)

Wald- und Wiesenwege, ich streue ab und zu mal holprigere Teile ein zum Eingewöhnen. Will nicht dass sie plötzlich überfordert ist und keinen Bock oder gar Angst hat. Wir gehen das langsam aber stetig an.


----------



## Saltyballs84 (5. August 2019)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Genau den hatten wir auch. Gab damals den Macride noch nicht zu kaufen. Der Feva hat den Vorteil, dass er komplett und schnell zu demontieren ist.



Der Macride ist gegen meine Erwartungen auch super fix montiert und abgemacht. Maximal ne Minute.


----------



## everywhere.local (5. August 2019)

Saltyballs84 schrieb:


> Der Macride ist gegen meine Erwartungen auch super fix montiert und abgemacht. Maximal ne Minute.


kann ich bestätigen. 2 Schrauben per Hand anziehen, mehr isses net.



Saltyballs84 schrieb:


> Wald- und Wiesenwege, ich streue ab und zu mal holprigere Teile ein zum Eingewöhnen.


Wir haben einen flachen Wanderweg entlang des Rheins... paar kleine Wurzeln, paar kleine Felsen, Meterchen hoch, Meterchen runter... wäre sicher perfekt zum Eingewöhnen. Man kommt auch alle paar hundert Meter wieder zurück auf die Forststrasse.


----------



## kona86 (6. August 2019)

Mein Kleiner fährt aktuell am liebsten Wurzelwege. Wehe, Papa fährt drum herum... 
Wir hatten bisher Touren bis zu 2 Stunden mit Pausen, z.B. am Bach Steine schmeißen oder einfach Mal eine Riegel essen.


----------



## Dampfsti (8. August 2019)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Genau den hatten wir auch. Gab damals den Macride noch nicht zu kaufen. Der Feva hat den Vorteil, dass er komplett und schnell zu demontieren ist.



Macride demontieren oder montieren dauert max. 30sec



kona86 schrieb:


> Mein Kleiner fährt aktuell am liebsten Wurzelwege. Wehe, Papa fährt drum herum...
> Wir hatten bisher Touren bis zu 2 Stunden mit Pausen, z.B. am Bach Steine schmeißen oder einfach Mal eine Riegel essen.



Das mit den Wurzelwegen kenn ich irgendwoher. 
Wir sind mit 3,5Jahren jetzt bei Touren bis zu 3 Stunden oder mehr, je nachdem was wir zwischendrin noch machen.

Und Trails fahren wir bis locker S2.
Aber das hängt natürlich stark vom können des Fahrers ab.
Sogar Spitzkehren umsetzen geht mitnander


----------



## wildsau-dd (11. Oktober 2019)

Wir haben auch sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Sitz gemacht, deswegen haben wir diese seit einer Weile importiert und verkaufen sie und das Zubehör in unserem Shop in Dresden. 
Seit gestern ist auch unsere neue Homepage online mit dem Onlineshop für die MacRide Sitze.

Wenn jemand direkt in Deutschland schnell bestellen möchte kann er gern bei uns vorbeischauen. Alles was im Shop online ist, ist auch sofort verfügbar.
Wir versenden schnell und unkompliziert und man hat keine Zollabwicklung und lange Wartezeiten. Garantie und Fragen laufen natürlich direkt über uns  
schönes Wochenende.  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

www.freaks-store.de


----------



## Saltyballs84 (11. Oktober 2019)

Die Bestellung und Abwicklung über den Freaks Store kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## Tobsucht. (21. Oktober 2019)

Saltyballs84 schrieb:


> Die Bestellung und Abwicklung über den Freaks Store kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen.



Kann ich nur bestätigen!

Hab meinen Sitz am Donnerstag Mittag im Freaks Store bestellt und Freitag morgen hat der Postmann das Paket gebracht.
Schriftverkehr per Email war auch sehr nett! 

Zum Sitz:
Verarbeitung sehr gut (was ich bei dem Preis aber auch erwartet hatte).
Erste Probefahrt am Sonntag kam trotz leichtem Regen sehr gut an.
Die kleine (3,5 Jahre) hatte zuerst etwas bedenken und es war ihr nicht ganz geheuer, nach wenigen Metern war sie aber schon total begeistert und wollte überhaupt nicht mehr nach Hause. 

Nächste Woche will ich versuchen mal einen leichten Trail mit wenig Gefälle anzugehen, ihr Laufrad nehme ich dann im/am Rucksack mit damit sie im Bedarfsfall auch mal selbst fahren kann.

Klar, ist noch früh für ein Fazit aber ich denke die Anschaffung hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (4. Dezember 2019)

hat irgendwer schonmal den MacRide Sitz mit dem Sitz von Kids Ride Shotgun verglichen?
Finde das System zielmich interessant, da kein extra Spacer verbaut werden muss. Außerdem ist meine Sattelstütze so lang/ so tief eingestecket, dass ich für den MacRide keinen Platz habe (oder nicht mehr den gesamten Hub der Stütze nutzen könnte).

Kennt schon wer in D den Shotgun Sitz? Gibt es irgendwelche Erfahrungen?


----------



## clemestino (4. Dezember 2019)

Ein Kumpel hat die shotgun und ist begeistert! Fährt mit seiner Tochter auch Trails. Nach kurzer Probefahrt von mir ist das Ding so gut wie bestellt!


----------



## Deleted 23985 (4. Dezember 2019)

Klingt gut, ist ja auch ne Ecke günstiger


----------



## giant_r (4. Dezember 2019)

ob ich das teil aber an einen carbon rahmen montieren wuerde, habe ich bedenken...


----------



## wildsau-dd (4. Dezember 2019)

am Carbon Rad garkein Problem. Fahren mehrere bei uns und das auch schon eine längere Zeit. Das ist völlig unbedenklich.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (4. Dezember 2019)

giant_r schrieb:


> ob ich das teil aber an einen carbon rahmen montieren wuerde, habe ich bedenken...


Wenn ich mit 90kg in die Pedalen presse, kommt eine wesentlich höhere Belastung auf das Rahmendreieck.


----------



## wildsau-dd (4. Dezember 2019)

Also ich wiege 100kg und das hält am Carbon Rad seit 2,5jahren ohne Probleme


----------



## danimaniac (4. Dezember 2019)

wildsau-dd schrieb:


> Also ich wiege 100kg und das hält am Carbon Rad seit 2,5jahren ohne Probleme


redest du jetzt vom MacRide (an der Sattelstütze angebaut) oder vom Shotgun?
Wenn ich das richtig deute hast du ja irgendwie mit dem freaks-store in dresden zu tun?
Ihr seid ja quasi der einzige Importeur vom MacRide...Shotgun auch im Programm?


----------



## wildsau-dd (4. Dezember 2019)

_ ja genau. Wir vertreiben die hier als einziges. Rede vom MacRide. Shotgun, habe ich noch garnicht gesehen. Kann jetzt nur vom MacRide berichten, habe angefangen den zu importieren weil ich ihn selber ca 1,5jahre ausgiebig getestet habe an mehreren Rädern und das Ding echt spitze ist. Er passt fast überall dran, lässt sich superschnell montieren und ist auch sehr wertig ?_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (4. Dezember 2019)

das der mac ride ans carbon passt, glaube ich sicher, da er ja nicht aufs carbon drueckt.
aber das shotgun teil an sich finde ich allerdings echt interressant.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (12. Dezember 2019)

wildsau-dd schrieb:


> Also ich wiege 100kg und das hält am Carbon Rad seit 2,5jahren ohne Probleme



Wie ist denn das mit dem Systemgewicht? Kommt das nicht an die Grenzen? Die meisten Nicht-Enduro/Downhill-LRS und Räder sind ja auf 110-120 beschränkt. Wiege selbst 93 nackig. Sohn 19 nackig. Ist dann mit Ausrüstung und Rad schnell bei >135.


----------



## danimaniac (12. Dezember 2019)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das mit dem Systemgewicht? Kommt das nicht an die Grenzen? Die meisten Nicht-Enduro/Downhill-LRS und Räder sind ja auf 110-120 beschränkt. Wiege selbst 93 nackig. Sohn 19 nackig. Ist dann mit Ausrüstung und Rad schnell bei >135.


Würd ich jetzt grad locker sehen.. komm selber mit gut 100 nackt daher.. aber ich jedenfalls fahre dann mit Kind auch kein Endurozeugs.


----------



## wildsau-dd (12. Dezember 2019)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das mit dem Systemgewicht? Kommt das nicht an die Grenzen? Die meisten Nicht-Enduro/Downhill-LRS und Räder sind ja auf 110-120 beschränkt. Wiege selbst 93 nackig. Sohn 19 nackig. Ist dann mit Ausrüstung und Rad schnell bei >135.



Da man das Rad ja mit Kind drauf eher weniger belastet vom Einsatz her hätte ich damit keine Probleme, die gewichtsbegrenzung ist ja nur ne Absicherung für die Hersteller. ?


----------



## Liquid01 (17. Dezember 2019)

Ich liebäugle auch mit dem MacRide, wie ist das Pedalieren mit dem Spross vor sich denn so? Müssen die Knie extrem nach außen gebäugt werden?


----------



## wildsau-dd (17. Dezember 2019)

Liquid01 schrieb:


> Ich liebäugle auch mit dem MacRide, wie ist das Pedalieren mit dem Spross vor sich denn so? Müssen die Knie extrem nach außen gebäugt werden?



Sind leicht gespreizt, aber völlig überschaubar ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bude01 (19. Dezember 2019)

ich find den super aber den Preis absolut überzogen. Leider.


----------



## wildsau-dd (19. Dezember 2019)

Der Sitz hat einen gebrauchtwert von locker 150€ beim Wiederverkauf. Das sollte man mit kalkulieren. Da kostet er dich 30eueo pro Jahr wenn du ihn 3 Jahre nutzt. Ich denke das sollte es einen schon wert sein.  die Kids und Eltern haben einen Riesen Spaß und man kommt mal wieder öfters aufs Rad. Ausserdem führt man die kleinen direkt ans radfahren ran. ?
Grüße


----------



## MrGrey (22. März 2020)

wildsau-dd schrieb:


> Sind leicht gespreizt, aber völlig überschaubar ??



das heißt mit Click-Schuhen fahren ist eher nicht zu empfehlen? Sollten man sonst noch was beachten oder passt das Teil bei so ziemlich jedem (Flatbar-)Rad und Fahrer? Wir hatten eine Zeit lang einen Thule Yepp Mini und da musste ich als Langbeiner die Knie echt verdammt weit nach außen stellen.


----------



## wildsau-dd (22. März 2020)

MrGrey schrieb:


> das heißt mit Click-Schuhen fahren ist eher nicht zu empfehlen? Sollten man sonst noch was beachten oder passt das Teil bei so ziemlich jedem (Flatbar-)Rad und Fahrer? Wir hatten eine Zeit lang einen Thule Yepp Mini und da musste ich als Langbeiner die Knie echt verdammt weit nach außen stellen.



Hey,

glaub das geht auch mit Klicks zu fahren. Mach ich selber nie, hatte ich auch noch nie. Ansonsten geht der eigentlich fast überall ran. Der spacer mit 10mm muss eben unter den Vorbau gehen. Und der Vorbau sollte nicht negativ gestellt sein. Das fährt sich eher nicht optimal.
Grüße


----------



## donadi (1. April 2020)

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis - ich habe einen extrem kurzen Vorbau (Syntace Megaforce 2 30mm). Dieser bleibt beim Einschlaten nach links mit seinen Schrauben an der MacRide Schraube hängen, da der Radius vom Vorbaukopf sehr klein ist. Als Lösung funktioniert sehr gut, wenn man auf den MacRide Spacer noch einen 5mm Spacer drauf setzt.
Ansonsten ist der MacRide super, habe ihn auch über @wildsau-dd bezogen. Alles top!

Ich bin echt überrascht, wie wenig man das beim Fahren merkt. Ich muss nicht breitbeiniger fahren, Reverb Einsatz ist komplett möglich und der Zwerk ist nur noch am Lachen beim fahren.

Preis - egal! Das Ding ist leider geil!


----------



## danimaniac (1. April 2020)

MrGrey schrieb:


> das heißt mit Click-Schuhen fahren ist eher nicht zu empfehlen? Sollten man sonst noch was beachten oder passt das Teil bei so ziemlich jedem (Flatbar-)Rad und Fahrer? Wir hatten eine Zeit lang einen Thule Yepp Mini und da musste ich als Langbeiner die Knie echt verdammt weit nach außen stellen.


das werde ich die Tage mal ausprobieren, sobald das Ding da und montiert ist.


----------



## Felger (1. April 2020)

welche Telekopsattelstützenlänge habt ihr? Bei 185mm am Enduro ist der Winkel des Sattels schon sehr komisch. Bei 170 vom Hardtail sieht es schon besser aus


----------



## donadi (1. April 2020)

Reverb am Liteville 601


----------



## wildsau-dd (1. April 2020)

donadi schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Hinweis - ich habe einen extrem kurzen Vorbau (Syntace Megaforce 2 30mm). Dieser bleibt beim Einschlaten nach links mit seinen Schrauben an der MacRide Schraube hängen, da der Radius vom Vorbaukopf sehr klein ist. Als Lösung funktioniert sehr gut, wenn man auf den MacRide Spacer noch einen 5mm Spacer drauf setzt.
> Ansonsten ist der MacRide super, habe ihn auch über @wildsau-dd bezogen. Alles top!
> 
> Ich bin echt überrascht, wie wenig man das beim Fahren merkt. Ich muss nicht breitbeiniger fahren, Reverb Einsatz ist komplett möglich und der Zwerk ist nur noch am Lachen beim fahren.
> ...



Danke für das coole Feedback ??


----------



## wildsau-dd (1. April 2020)

Felger schrieb:


> welche Telekopsattelstützenlänge habt ihr? Bei 185mm am Enduro ist der Winkel des Sattels schon sehr komisch. Bei 170 vom Hardtail sieht es schon besser aus


 Der Winkel kommt ja auf die Rahmengröße an. Der Bananensattel gleicht aber echt viel aus ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsucht. (1. April 2020)

Ja, Winkel wird ja vom Rahmen vorgegeben


----------



## danimaniac (1. April 2020)

Tobsucht. schrieb:


> Ja, Winkel wird ja vom Rahmen vorgegeben


Natürlich nicht NUR.
Aber auch.
Normalerweise würde ich immer versuchen die Klemme an der Sattelstütze nah am Rahmen anzubringen, somit folgt die Stange dem Oberrohr.
Dank 185er Divine stehen da bei mir soweiso nur gut 25mm raus.
Wenn du natürlich ne 125er Stütze drin hättest hast du auch mehr Platz nach oben zu schieben, hängst dir dadurch aber auch dein Kind näher ans Kinn... 
Ich mache mal Fotos, wenn DHL sich bequemt hat das Gerät herzubringen. (Last Glen, L)


----------



## Felger (1. April 2020)

donadi schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Hinweis - ich habe einen extrem kurzen Vorbau (Syntace Megaforce 2 30mm). Dieser bleibt beim Einschlaten nach links mit seinen Schrauben an der MacRide Schraube hängen, da der Radius vom Vorbaukopf sehr klein ist. Als Lösung funktioniert sehr gut, wenn man auf den MacRide Spacer noch einen 5mm Spacer drauf setzt.



kann ich so bestätigen. hab ich die Tage auch erst so gemacht


UND: die Kleine hat Spaß


----------



## danimaniac (2. April 2020)

Sieht steil aus aber Sohnemann hat guten Halt nach hinten.




Bestellung über freaks-store in DD superschnell und per Email mit minimalen Reaktionszeiten. Kann ich voll weiterempfehlen!


----------



## wildsau-dd (2. April 2020)

Wir haben jetzt auch endlich wieder Sitze direkt verfügbar wenn Interesse besteht ??
Freaks-Store


----------



## sebi1000 (22. April 2020)

Hab selten so drauf gewartet dass doe kleine vom mittagsschlaf aufwacht...


----------



## Felger (23. April 2020)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Sieht steil aus aber Sohnemann hat guten Halt nach hinten.
> Anhang anzeigen 1007878
> Bestellung über freaks-store in DD superschnell und per Email mit minimalen Reaktionszeiten. Kann ich voll weiterempfehlen!



bei mir siehts ähnlich steil aus am Fully. Evtl gibt es ja mal einen anderen Sattel - wird ja mehreren so gehen. Als sie den Kindersitz entwickelt haben gab es hald noch keine so langen Teleskopstützen  

Aber die Kleine schimpft nicht und hat bisher Halt


----------



## danimaniac (23. April 2020)

Felger schrieb:


> bei mir siehts ähnlich steil aus am Fully. Evtl gibt es ja mal einen anderen Sattel - wird ja mehreren so gehen. Als sie den Kindersitz entwickelt haben gab es hald noch keine so langen Teleskopstützen
> 
> Aber die Kleine schimpft nicht und hat bisher Halt


also meinem Sohn passt es, und er rutscht auch auf steileren Forstautobahnen nicht hinten drüber.
Wenn man den Sattel allerdings einfach in der Aufnahme drehen könnte, das wäre nicht soooooooooooooo dumm


----------



## enasnI (30. April 2020)

Sagt mal, kennt ihr das?

Papi sucht nach Kindersitzen für den Lenkerbereich

Papi verschafft sich innerhalb von 20 Minuten einen guten Überblick

Papi stellt fest, dass mal wieder nur das teuerste in Frage kommt .......... 

Habe am MTB (Trek Procaliber) leider schon auf einen 1cm Spacer eingekürzt. Aber wie ich sehe, sollte das gehen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (30. April 2020)

Soooo viel gibt es ja auch nicht. Und der shotgun sitz mit klemmen am oberrohr ist halt... Grob irgendwie.


----------



## Felger (1. Mai 2020)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Soooo viel gibt es ja auch nicht. Und der shotgun sitz mit klemmen am oberrohr ist halt... Grob irgendwie.


und nicht schnell auf ein zweites Rad umbaubar


----------



## Felger (1. Mai 2020)

enasnI schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kennt ihr das?
> 
> Papi sucht nach Kindersitzen für den Lenkerbereich
> 
> ...


solange der Vorbau dann nicht  mit dem Mac (was du wahrscheinlich da du ja hier bist meinst) kollidiert ja


----------



## danimaniac (1. Mai 2020)

Ich habe einen 10mm Spacer zwischen macride Spacer und 35mm kore Vorbau. Sonst passt es nicht. (also 5mm hätten auch gereicht) der macride Spacer sitzt dabei direkt auf dem steuersatz.


----------



## Felger (1. Mai 2020)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Ich habe einen 10mm Spacer zwischen macride Spacer und 35mm kore Vorbau. Sonst passt es nicht. (also 5mm hätten auch gereicht) der macride Spacer sitzt dabei direkt auf dem steuersatz.


Gleiches mit meinem 35mm Syntace Megaforce


----------



## daniel77 (1. Mai 2020)

enasnI schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kennt ihr das?
> 
> Papi sucht nach Kindersitzen für den Lenkerbereich
> 
> ...



guck dir mal den Feva Star Seat an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (1. Mai 2020)

daniel77 schrieb:


> guck dir mal den Feva Star Seat an


Und guck genau, unumstritten ist der nicht.
Außerdem nicht legal erhältlich in der EU.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (1. Mai 2020)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Und guck genau, unumstritten ist der nicht.
> Außerdem nicht legal erhältlich in der EU.


welcher ist in dieser Hinsicht besser?


----------



## danimaniac (1. Mai 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> welcher ist in dieser Hinsicht besser?


Der macride hat keinen Hüftgurt. Der kids ride shotgun auch. So kann das Kind mit aufstehen im Trail und fliegt mit mir ab, wenn es ernst wird und hängt nicht am Fahrrad dran.

In dem Fall ist kein Gurt besser und sicherer als irgendein Gurt.


----------



## daniel77 (1. Mai 2020)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Und guck genau, unumstritten ist der nicht.
> Außerdem nicht legal erhältlich in der EU.



bitte aber auch lesen.....
Bei allen hier diskutierten Sitzen wird der Rumpf des Kindes nicht ausreichend zurückgehalten, da die Kinder eben nicht am Rumpf fixiert sind


----------



## danimaniac (1. Mai 2020)

wait... @daniel77
Lesen musst du auch, was ich geschrieben habe: Manchmal ist KEIN Gurt besser als irgendein Gurt.
Im Bananensitz des macride z.B. hat der unterer Rücken meiner Kinder deutlich mehr Halt als auf dem Feva.
Gleichzeitig ist das Kind eben nicht angegurtet. Und wird dadurch eher vom Rad getrennt und dadurch nicht vom Rad erschlagen.

Was die Leute von MacRide dazu sagen:


			
				Macride schrieb:
			
		

> The Mac Ride way: Mac Ride was intentionally designed with no strap. Positioned between the parent’s arms, the child can easily be removed from the bike in an emergency. In the case where the parent doesn’t have time to react, the child will behave like any bike rider who falls off a bike, and be thrown free. This is a safety feature of motorbikes and bicycles of every kind, and why you never see seatbelts on them.
> Strapping a child into the seat means that during an accident or fall, the child stays with the bike. Children are strapped into cars in part because during an accident the shell of the car can function to protect the child in their car seat. However on a bike this is not the case. In fact, we believe being attached to the bike seat could actually cause more injury from the resulting entanglement during or after a fall, than the actual fall would have.


----------



## danimaniac (1. Mai 2020)

kleine Ergänzung.
Ich schrieb das hier nur weil das MEINE Entscheidung beeinflusst hat. Ich selber gehe davon aus, dass ein Gurt (vorne) fehl am Platz ist. Im Nachhinein sehe ich auch: Mein Sohn steht gern auf während der Fahrt, wippt mit, federt Wurzeln mit den Beinen weg usw... und hat jede Menge Spaß.


----------



## daniel77 (1. Mai 2020)

Kannst beim Feva doch den Gurt weglassen dann ist’s doch gleich....aber egal, wir hatten damals den Feva, da Macride noch nicht lieferbar war. Letztendlich war es für mich eine unbefriedigende Lösung, da mein Sohn und meine Knie ständig kollidiert sind, resp es für mich wahnsinnig unergonomisch war. Positiv war die schnelle und unkomplizierte Montage auf meinem Race-Hardtail ohne irgendwelche Spezialteile.
Richtig Trails/Gelände bin ich allerdings nie damit gefahren, wäre mir persönlich zu gefährlich da das Fahrverhalten schon anders mit Passagier ist. Für Forstwege war das aber recht spassig. Richtig Spass macht’s dann aber ab 20“ Bike und Tow-Whee als Aufstiegshilfe.

@enasnI : Hallo Takis, lange nicht mehr gesehen! Ich würde das testen, fand es damals auf meinem Speci Stumpjumper Hardtail nicht soo witzig. Der Singletrailer war bis mein Kurzer richtig fahren konnte (ab ca sechs Jahren) die bessere Alternative. Grüsse aus Basel


----------



## danimaniac (1. Mai 2020)

Der Unterschied ist sicherlich auch die Sitzhaltung. Fahre das auf nem trail/enduro. Und leichtere trails gehen ganz gut, die Knie müssen etwas raus. Nicht gut für Klicks aber selbst mit der 20 kg Tochter ist es gut pedalierbar, auch berghoch.


----------



## enasnI (4. Mai 2020)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Kannst beim Feva doch den Gurt weglassen dann ist’s doch gleich....aber egal, wir hatten damals den Feva, da Macride noch nicht lieferbar war. Letztendlich war es für mich eine unbefriedigende Lösung, da mein Sohn und meine Knie ständig kollidiert sind, resp es für mich wahnsinnig unergonomisch war. Positiv war die schnelle und unkomplizierte Montage auf meinem Race-Hardtail ohne irgendwelche Spezialteile.
> Richtig Trails/Gelände bin ich allerdings nie damit gefahren, wäre mir persönlich zu gefährlich da das Fahrverhalten schon anders mit Passagier ist. Für Forstwege war das aber recht spassig. Richtig Spass macht’s dann aber ab 20“ Bike und Tow-Whee als Aufstiegshilfe.
> 
> @enasnI : Hallo Takis, lange nicht mehr gesehen! Ich würde das testen, fand es damals auf meinem Speci Stumpjumper Hardtail nicht soo witzig. Der Singletrailer war bis mein Kurzer richtig fahren konnte (ab ca sechs Jahren) die bessere Alternative. Grüsse aus Basel



Hello alter Zeitgenosse, lang ist es her. 

Ich habe auch mal losgelegt, wie man unschwer erkennen kann.

Ich denke, ich werde mal den Mac Ride testen. Ob das Kind drauf abfährt, weiß man ja nie. Aber sie ist schon ein kleiner Action-Junk. Von jetzt mit fast 3 Jahren bis zum selber mitfahren ist es ja noch ein längerer Weg.

Ich denke mal, auf einem eher gestreckten Hardtail mit 21 Zoll Größe sollte das ja mit der Kniefreiheit nicht so dramatisch sein, wie auf einem Enduro-/Allmountain Bike oder?


----------



## danimaniac (4. Mai 2020)

da könnte dir dann der Oberkörper in die Quere kommen. Vielleicht, weiß ja nicht wie gestreckt du sitzt, oder wie viel Überhöhung der Sattel hat. Bei 21 Zoll Rahmengröße hast du auf jeden Fall ordentlich Platz.... und ja bestimmt auch die dazu passenden langen Arme.
Mit meinem seit einer Woche Dreijährigen kann ICH auch mit Klicks auf dem Glen normale Forststraßen gut pedalieren. Nur das Knie "reinzubringen" (Hacke raus) um auszuklicken ist bisserl tricky, und funktioniert am Besten auf 6 Uhr. Werde aber, wenn ich endlich die Muße und Motivation finde die Pedale mal abschrauben und 5mm längere Achsen einbauen. Das dürfte das nochmal entschärfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 23985 (9. Juni 2020)

Steht hier ein Mac Ride zufällig zum, Verkauf?  ?


----------



## wildsau-dd (10. Juni 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> Steht hier ein Mac Ride zufällig zum, Verkauf?  ?


Ab 20.6. ca wieder verfügbar bei uns.

viele Grüße


----------



## danimaniac (10. Juni 2020)

War der beste Kauf! So schnell kommt der nicht weg...


----------



## everywhere.local (10. Juni 2020)

wildsau-dd schrieb:


> Ab 20.6. ca wieder verfügbar bei uns.
> 
> viele Grüße


Habt ihr einzelne Seats auf Lager?


----------



## wildsau-dd (11. Juni 2020)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Habt ihr einzelne Seats auf Lager?


Nein leider nicht ☹️


----------



## everywhere.local (11. Juni 2020)

wildsau-dd schrieb:


> Nein leider nicht ☹


mist, ich hab nämlich scheinbar noch einen "alten". jedenfalls haben die auf dem Foto auf der Homepage einen Gewinde-Insert... bei uns greift eine Schraube nicht richtig... hab nicht mal fest angezogen


----------



## Dampfsti (14. Juni 2020)

Ich kanns immer wieder nur betonen, der MacRide ist einsame Spitze

Letztens waren wir wieder bei Touren um die 45 bis 50 Km unterwegs, 60 bis 70% Trails.
Auch auf der DH Strecke und im Bikepark waren wir schon unterwegs.
Können mittlerweile sogar kleine Hüpfer mitnander machen, wie gesagt umsetzen in Spitzkehren und Stufen bis der Motorschutz von meinem Cube Nutrail Hybrid oder vom Simplon Steamer, mit dem wir ab und zu unterwegs sind, aufsetzt sind auch locker drin.

Sind mittlerweile ein so gutes Team, dass ich schon fast wehmütig auf die Zeit blicke, wenn der Zwerg da mal nicht mehr draufpasst

Im Moment ist er 1,10m groß und hat mit Klamotte ca. 17 Kilo...
Wird manchmal schon etwas knapp mit seinem Helm und meinem Kinn
Dieses Jahr geht's noch und dann müssen wir uns was überlegen wie wir am besten mitnander die Berge hochkommen...
Er fährt mittlerweile mit seinem 16" Early Rider auch schon selber recht gut auf den leichten Trails.

Für nächstes Jahr muss ich dann mal ein vernüftiges und leichtes 20" aufbauen


----------



## interloper (14. Juni 2020)

Grüße. Bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem Macride. Möchte sich aktuell zufällig jemand von seinem trennen?


----------



## wildsau-dd (28. Juni 2020)

interloper schrieb:


> Grüße. Bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem Macride. Möchte sich aktuell zufällig jemand von seinem trennen?



Hey haben endlich wieder welche verfügbar.

www.freaks-store.de ??

let‘s Ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccpirat (28. Juni 2020)

Und hab ich mir auch gestern gleich einen bei euch geholt .
Sehr gutes Teil und easy in der Installation.


----------



## wildsau-dd (28. Juni 2020)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Und hab ich mir auch gestern gleich einen bei euch geholt .
> Sehr gutes Teil und easy in der Installation.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1073430



Supercool ☺️??


----------



## eLLWeeBee (1. Juli 2020)

Geiles Teil ich freu mich! Danke an Freaks-Store.


----------



## DonnyBrascoe (3. Juli 2020)

Hey, wollte mal fragen aus was fürn Material der spezial spacer ist? Meine kleine ist jetzt zwei geworden und wir nutzen den Thule nexxt mini bis jetzt. Hatte die Befestigung dafür ne Weile bei mir am enduro. Die war aber aus Plastik. Und wenn es doch mal etwas „lustiger“? wurde allein aufm trail wurde mir der Gabel schaft locker. Deswegen die Frage aus welchem Material der spacer des macride ist? alu oder Plastik ?
Ride on??


----------



## wildsau-dd (3. Juli 2020)

DonnyBrascoe schrieb:


> Hey, wollte mal fragen aus was fürn Material der spezial spacer ist? Meine kleine ist jetzt zwei geworden und wir nutzen den Thule nexxt mini bis jetzt. Hatte die Befestigung dafür ne Weile bei mir am enduro. Die war aber aus Plastik. Und wenn es doch mal etwas „lustiger“? wurde allein aufm trail wurde mir der Gabel schaft locker. Deswegen die Frage aus welchem Material der spacer des macride ist? alu oder Plastik ?
> Ride on??



Hey, der ist seit einer Weile aus kunststoff, ich war jetzt aber mit Rad in Saalbach paar Tage fahren und und auch hier da ist nix locker geworden trotz Kunststoffspacer ?‍♂️ Sollte eigentlich keine Probleme geben ??


----------



## ccpirat (3. Juli 2020)

Das scheint aber eine sehr harter Kunststoff zu sein.
So in der Hand dachte ich eher, das das Alu ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (6. Juli 2020)

Servus.
Da demnächst Urlaub in Saalbach ansteht und wir uns auch einen MacRide zugelegt haben, welcher sehr gut ankommt, wollte ich mal fragen, ob Ihr bedenken hättet, mit dem Ding auf die MilkaLine einzubiegen (hoffe die sagt Euch was). Ist so ziemlich "die Anfängerstrecke" in Saalbach und natürlich habe ich nicht vor da runterzuballern. 
Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, dann ist die ja eigentlich schon recht nahe dran am Forstweg. Bin da aber max 1x im Jahr.

Freue mich über Einschätzungen und Erfahrungen.  
PS: Ich weiß, dass keiner sagen kann ob mein Beifahrer das leisten kann. Mir geht''s eher um die Strecke selbst und um Eure bisherigen Erfahrungen. 

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## wildsau-dd (6. Juli 2020)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Servus.
> Da demnächst Urlaub in Saalbach ansteht und wir uns auch einen MacRide zugelegt haben, welcher sehr gut ankommt, wollte ich mal fragen, ob Ihr bedenken hättet, mit dem Ding auf die MilkaLine einzubiegen (hoffe die sagt Euch was). Ist so ziemlich "die Anfängerstrecke" in Saalbach und natürlich habe ich nicht vor da runterzuballern.
> Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, dann ist die ja eigentlich schon recht nahe dran am Forstweg. Bin da aber max 1x im Jahr.
> 
> ...



kannst du machen Wenn du dirs zutraust. Milka ist ja wirklich überschaubar ?


----------



## Felger (11. August 2020)

fährt von euch jemand den Mac Ride mit extra Kinderlenker wie beim Shotgun angeboten? Wenn ja - habt ihr hier auch eine schöne schnell demontierbare Lösung?


----------



## MaHaHnE (13. August 2020)

Ich hatte einfach etwas Rennradlenkerband um den Lenker gewickelt. Damit ist unser kleiner super klargekommen. Die MC-Ride Griffe fand er nicht so pralle.


----------



## odolmann (13. August 2020)

Ich habe ein paar alte Griffe längs aufgeschnitten und klemme die bei Bedarf um den Lenker. Ist der Sitz nicht auf dem Rad kommen auch die Griffe weg, dann hat man eine saubere Lösung.


----------



## Felger (14. August 2020)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Ich hatte einfach etwas Rennradlenkerband um den Lenker gewickelt.


um "deinen" Lenker? das habe ich auch - wollte, dass sie etwas höher greifen kann und sich dadurch automatisch besser abstütz



MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Die MC-Ride Griffe fand er nicht so pralle.



zu dick?



odolmann schrieb:


> Ich habe ein paar alte Griffe längs aufgeschnitten und klemme die bei Bedarf um den Lenker. Ist der Sitz nicht auf dem Rad kommen auch die Griffe weg, dann hat man eine saubere Lösung.



das wäre meine Überlegung bzgl dem Shotgun Lenker - der lässt sich durch das Scharnier auch schnell wegbauen


ich hatte nur schon mit einer Lenkererweiterung aus dem Reich der Aufgehenden Sonne herumgebastelt




aber die hatte keine ausreichende Stabilität


----------



## MaHaHnE (26. August 2020)

Felger schrieb:


> um "deinen" Lenker? das habe ich auch - wollte, dass sie etwas höher greifen kann und sich dadurch automatisch besser abstütz



Genau, um meinen Lenker. Nen Aufbau würde ich persönlich nie dranmachen, da mir die Gefahr zu groß erscheint, dass das Gesicht da mal draufknallt, wenn es die arme bei einer Wurzel doch mal schlappmachen.
Hatten ein zwei mal die Situation, wo beinahe der Vorbau geknutscht worden wäre. SDa hatten wir dann auch ein kleines Polster draufgemacht. Möchte mir nicht ausmalen, was mit nem Aufbau passiert wäre... 
Nur so als food for thought...


----------



## Felger (26. August 2020)

Da habe ich jetzt vorsichtshalber auch eine Polsterung drauf 
Aber jetzt sieht es wenn sie steht viel besser aus 



Das Schloss kann man sich weg denken


----------



## Dampfsti (4. September 2020)

Hab auch nur RR Lenkerband um den Lenker gemacht, kommt er super mit klar.

Aber ich fahr natürlich auch keinen Säbelzahntiger Vorbau und nen normlen 31,8er Lenker mit moderatem Rise.
Da ist der Lenker schon auf richtiger Höhe

So nen Zweitlenker würd ich mir nicht dranklemmen.
Wäre allein schon beim Bergauffahren im Weg, mit Frontgewicht kommt man mit dem Efattie richtig steile Hänge rauf.
Auf nem Wanderweg wäre da schon lange ne Treppe eingebaut
Da legt er sich immer schön über den Lenker

Ohne ihn komm ich einige der Steigungen nicht hoch.


----------



## bikeoholiker (24. September 2020)

Unser Kleiner wollte auch seinen eigenen Lenker.
Ich hab einen Adapter für den Vorbau erstellt, nun hält die China lenkererhöhung bombenfest und alle sind begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (24. September 2020)

bikeoholiker schrieb:


> Unser Kleiner wollte auch seinen eigenen Lenker.
> Ich hab einen Adapter für den Vorbau erstellt, nun hält die China lenkererhöhung bombenfest und alle sind begeistert.Anhang anzeigen 1121958Anhang anzeigen 1121959


warum hast du den Adapter gebaut und nicht am Lenker geklemmt?

welche Lenkererhöhung hast du verwendet? die Sind ja alle relativ  wabbelig und kurz? oder steht da der Griff über?


----------



## bikeoholiker (24. September 2020)

Der Adapter deshalb weil es sich mit einer Schraube super einfach entfernen lässt uns sicher hält.
Das Problem ist bei den Lenkererhöhungen das die Schelle eigentlich nur ohne die ganzen Adapter richtig hält bei einen Durchmesser von 33,5 mm. Die Griffe steht da über, die sind aber selbst so Stabil das da nichts nachgibt und eh nur vorne zu klemmen.


----------



## bikeoholiker (24. September 2020)

So schaut das aus. Und das gute daran ist das er nicht soweit aussen greifen kann und somit sein Hebel recht klein ist bei unterschiedlichen Meinungen in welche Richtung gelenkt wird....


----------



## 2002tii (12. Februar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich denke auch über die Anschaffung von einem Macride nach. Mein Izzo hat aber einen Raceface Turbine R Vorbau mit 35er Lenkerklemmung. Da wird ober dem Macride Spacer vermutlich 10 mm Spacer fällig, oder?

Weiß jemand wie hoch der Macride Spscer ist?.sieht schwer nach 10 mm aus?!


----------



## danimaniac (12. Februar 2021)

2002tii schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie hoch der Macride Spscer ist?.sieht schwer nach 10 mm aus?!


Ja genau.

35er Länge der Vorbau?


----------



## wildsau-dd (12. Februar 2021)

2002tii schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Ich denke auch über die Anschaffung von einem Macride nach. Mein Izzo hat aber einen Raceface Turbine R Vorbau mit 35er Lenkerklemmung. Da wird ober dem Macride Spacer vermutlich 10 mm Spacer fällig, oder?
> 
> Weiß jemand wie hoch der Macride Spscer ist?.sieht schwer nach 10 mm aus?!


Genau ist 10mm hoch.
Bei Interesse ist bei uns aktuell alles verfügbar 

viele Grüße


----------



## 2002tii (12. Februar 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Ja genau.
> 
> 35er Länge der Vorbau?


50 mm wenn mich nicht alles täuscht...


----------



## danimaniac (13. Februar 2021)

Der 50iger ist doch total verjüngt mittig. Würde mich wundern, wenn du überhaupt einen Spacer zusätzlich extra brauchst. Und wenn, sollten 5mm reichen.


----------



## DonnyBrascoe (13. Februar 2021)

Ist 10mm hoch der spacer 👍🏻
Bei nem 35er gibt es vielleicht Probleme mit der klemmung vom Sitz 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2002tii (13. Februar 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Der 50iger ist doch total verjüngt mittig. Würde mich wundern, wenn du überhaupt einen Spacer zusätzlich extra brauchst. Und wenn, sollten 5mm reichen.






So sieht das aus. Ist 50 mm. Klar, der Deckel vom steuersatz müsste getauscht werden. Aber der ist auch nur 15 mm hoch. Weiß nicht genau wie hoch die flacheren Steuersatzdeckel bauen. Wenn man mit 5 mm spacer zwischen macride und Vorbau auskommt, könnte es klappen.


----------



## DonnyBrascoe (13. Februar 2021)

2002tii schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1206745
> 
> So sieht das aus. Ist 50 mm. Klar, der Deckel vom steuersatz müsste getauscht werden. Aber der ist auch nur 15 mm hoch. Weiß nicht genau wie hoch die flacheren Steuersatzdeckel bauen. Wenn man mit 5 mm spacer zwischen macride und Vorbau auskommt, könnte es klappen.


Wieviel hast noch übern vorbau platz? Sieht  so aus als ob unter der topcap nen spacer ist? Hoch nehmen kannste den Vorbau bis mitte obere Schraube🤙🏻


----------



## 2002tii (28. Februar 2021)

Soo, ich kann Vollzug melden. 
Danke für die schnelle Lieferung an den Freaks Store!

Top Cap vom Steuersatz getauscht, MacRide Spacer drauf und dann den 5 mm (oder sind es 7?) Spacer von oben nach unten, damit passt es gut. Ohne den Spacer wollte ich es dann aber nicht probieren, weil die Befestigungsschraube beim Lenken schon dem Vorbau recht nah kommt.


----------



## wildsau-dd (28. Februar 2021)

2002tii schrieb:


> Soo, ich kann Vollzug melden.
> Danke für die schnelle Lieferung an den Freaks Store!
> 
> Top Cap vom Steuersatz getauscht, MacRide Spacer drauf und dann den 5 mm (oder sind es 7?) Spacer von oben nach unten, damit passt es gut. Ohne den Spacer wollte ich es dann aber nicht probieren, weil die Befestigungsschraube beim Lenken schon dem Vorbau recht nah kommt.
> ...


Ja bei dem 35er Vorbau könnte es eng werden ohne den Spacer.
Viel Spaß Mitdenken Sitz und danke für deinen Support 😊👍


----------



## fusion1983 (1. August 2021)

Wir fahren jetzt auch mit Mac Ride, und die ersten Testfahrten findet mein kleiner klasse.
Ich musste auch einen 8mm Spacer unter den Hope Vorbau (35mm Lenker) machen, da sonnst die Schelle des Mac Ride nicht zu ging. 
Wirklich eine tolle Erfindung das Teil. Wir sind begeistert bisher 😊


----------



## matzerium (11. August 2021)

Kann den mac Ride auch nur empfehlen. Hab für 1.50€ noch Moosgummi-Griffe an den Lenker gepackt und der kleine liebt es. Klar werden damit keine härteren Touren gefahren, aber bin überrascht wie sicher er eigentlich sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

